# Shoot Me. I Dropped My Camera



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 23, 2016)

I stepped on the strap and it pulled it right out of hands. I know, I know....*ALWAYS* carry it around your neck. One time, one stinking time that I don't and now it won't power on Any ideas?


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 23, 2016)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I stepped on the strap and it pulled it right out of hands. I know, I know....*ALWAYS* carry it around your neck. One time, one stinking time that I don't and now it won't power on Any ideas?



Ugh... well, first thing I think would be to remove the battery, let it sit for a bit, then try putting the battery back in (or better yet a different battery if you have one) and try powering it up.

In the meantime I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 23, 2016)

Your finger crossing may have done the trick. It isn't as serious as I first feared. Apparently the drop damaged the grip. I took it off, reinstalled the battery compartment door and it's on. Lesson learned. Never again! Thank you for the concern and suggestion.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 23, 2016)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Your finger crossing may have done the trick. It isn't as serious as I first feared. Apparently the drop damaged the grip. I took it off, reinstalled the battery compartment door and it's on. Lesson learned. Never again! Thank you for the concern and suggestion.



Whew.. man, what a huge relief.  Glad to hear everything is up and running again.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 23, 2016)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Your finger crossing may have done the trick. It isn't as serious as I first feared. Apparently the drop damaged the grip. I took it off, reinstalled the battery compartment door and it's on. Lesson learned. Never again! Thank you for the concern and suggestion.


Grips ... "car bumpers" for cameras.


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 23, 2016)

Sucks to lose the grip but awesome that it saved the camera.

Glad to hear the you're still going to be shooting.

Makes me think I should wear my harness more. I usually just hand carry and I have no strap on it.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 23, 2016)

The strap gets in my way for my right hand.  So my strap ends actually both connect to the left camera strap eyelet.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 23, 2016)

Great.


Juuuuuuuust great!




Now we will have to endure an endless litany of "Should I grip my camera in order to prevent damage to it if I drop it?" posts.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 23, 2016)

480sparky said:


> Great.
> 
> Juuuuuuuust great!
> 
> Now we will have to endure an endless litany of "Should I grip my camera in order to prevent damage to it if I drop it?" posts.


Available SOON .. airbags for your camera !!
motion sensors detect fast movement down and deploy mini airbags to protect the camera.   Optional versions available for lenses too!!


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Dec 23, 2016)

Grips save cameras and filters save lenses. So what saves the filters and the grips?


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 23, 2016)

480sparky said:


> Great.
> 
> 
> Juuuuuuuust great!
> ...


You can be the one too make the YouTube video where your beating the crap out of your camera with a hammer... lol

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 23, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Great.
> ...


Just make sure to only hammer the grip.  So the camera body will be saved !!


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 23, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Great.
> ...



My hammer will have a handle.  Would that be considered a 'grip'?  If so, wouldn't that skew any results?


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 23, 2016)

I've almost dropped mine. I can appreciate that sickening feeling of shock that seems to last for an eternity as you see your prized possession headed for the ground.


----------



## KmH (Dec 23, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> Sucks to lose the grip but awesome that it saved the camera.


How did you determine the grip saved the camera?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 23, 2016)

Thanks for the well wishes all, *AND* the laughs. Just glad I *can* laugh now. I was pretty dejected just after the accident. Hopefully the grip can be fixed since it was a gift.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 23, 2016)

KmH said:


> zombiesniper said:
> 
> 
> > Sucks to lose the grip but awesome that it saved the camera.
> ...



Probably the same logic of a filter 'saving' a lens.


----------



## Peeb (Dec 23, 2016)

Regardless of the cause- glad his rig is still up and running!


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 24, 2016)

KmH said:


> How did you determine the grip saved the camera?


Camera works. Grip doesn't.



480sparky said:


> Probably the same logic of a filter 'saving' a lens.


Nope. Filters are a waste of money if used for protection.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 24, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> ........Yep. Filters are a waste of money if used for protection.



Fify.


----------

